# SassyLegacy - Horse journal



## SassyLegacy (Mar 16, 2021)

Hey guys join me on my horse journey! First of all I’ll introduce myself and my horses a little more. I have a 11 year old mare named Cactus. She is a very snobby girl but I trust my life with her. I’ve had her for 8 years and I don’t regret a minute of it! Next up is Ringo. He is a 14 year old gelding that I just got this summer. He is very sweet and calm and LOVES apple treats. I got my username because Sassy was the name of my 2 year old bay filly who was put down because of a skin disease. I loved her but sadly she had to go. Legacy is part of Ringo’s papered name and I thought SassyLegacy sounded pretty cool. I’ll post every once in a while about something that happened or anything else!!  

Ringo





Cactus


----------



## Baymule (Mar 16, 2021)

I love how you put your name together. Your horses are pretty, nothing better than a good ride.


----------



## SassyLegacy (Mar 17, 2021)

I’m going to go ride Ringo in a bit so I’ll tell you how that goes. Also this weekend I’m going to ride Cactus. It’s a big deal because I haven’t rode her in about 6 months!! She hasn’t been at my house for a while since we were pretty squished with horses. Don’t worry I have been seeing her still it’s just she had a very very long break. Her and my sisters horse Star were out in a pasture together that whole time but Star was rode a few times.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 17, 2021)

You have a good ride. There’s nothing in the world like a good horse.


----------



## SassyLegacy (Mar 17, 2021)

I finished riding a long time ago just forgot to say something. We did some barrels and then we went out on a walk in the vineyards. It wasn’t much we just did a nice calm ride.


----------



## Baymule (Mar 18, 2021)

When I ride, it is down the county roads. There is no open land to ride on and we don't exactly have much in the way of trails on 8 acres that is fenced into pastures. LOL There is a wilderness area in the next county with riding trails, but I have no one to ride with.


----------



## SassyLegacy (Mar 18, 2021)

Baymule said:


> When I ride, it is down the county roads. There is no open land to ride on and we don't exactly have much in the way of trails on 8 acres that is fenced into pastures. LOL There is a wilderness area in the next county with riding trails, but I have no one to ride with.


Yeah I just ride in the arena that’s at my house or out in the vineyards. It’s very peaceful to just go out by myself and ride. I don’t have anyone to ride with either. I normally ride by myself which gets boring, but sometimes my dad or sister will come ride. My sister is always at volleyball practice though and she is not a big fan of riding like I am.


----------



## SassyLegacy (Mar 21, 2021)

Cactus is back! I did some barrels on her today and my friend can over and rode with me. She hasn’t rode since she was eight but she was still pretty good! It was super fun to ride with someone. I think I got her hooked on horses, but like, who wouldn’t be hooked!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Mar 21, 2021)

SassyLegacy said:


> Cactus is back! I did some barrels on her today and my friend can over and rode with me. She hasn’t rode since she was eight but she was still pretty good! It was super fun to ride with someone. I think I got her hooked on horses, but like, who wouldn’t be hooked!


Sounds like fun!!!


----------



## SassyLegacy (Apr 25, 2021)

Sorry I haven’t said anything for a while, I’ve been pretty busy. I know this is called my horse journal but why not tell you more about me. I am in school at the moment, and I was online for this whole year and now I’m going back 5 days a week tomorrow which will make me even busier which is going to be horrible. Anyway, about horses, I am going to start jumping Ringo, but I don’t have an English saddle yet so we just have been going over little poles that I have. I just rode Cactus again today because we had to go to some stuff with our cows, and she was super alive. Some of you might not know what jigging is but she does it a lot when she is excited. Jigging is we’re they are walking but trotting at the same time and it is very uncomfortable and annoying but at the end she finally stopped. If anyone has any advice on anything I would surely appreciate it!

Jumping Ringo:


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Apr 25, 2021)

SassyLegacy said:


> Sorry I haven’t said anything for a while, I’ve been pretty busy. I know this is called my horse journal but why not tell you more about me. I am in school at the moment, and I was online for this whole year and now I’m going back 5 days a week tomorrow which will make me even busier which is going to be horrible. Anyway, about horses, I am going to start jumping Ringo, but I don’t have an English saddle yet so we just have been going over little poles that I have. I just rode Cactus again today because we had to go to some stuff with our cows, and she was super alive. Some of you might not know what jigging is but she does it a lot when she is excited. Jigging is we’re they are walking but trotting at the same time and it is very uncomfortable and annoying but at the end she finally stopped. If anyone has any advice on anything I would surely appreciate it!
> 
> Jumping Ringo:
> View attachment 84468


Looks like fun. I think we might be a lot alike. I love jumping, but I started with an ex-dressage horse.
Good luck tomorrow!!! I went back from hybrid a couple weeks ago, and five days a week school has been a challenge, but I actually think it forces me to be productive when I am at home.


----------



## SassyLegacy (Apr 25, 2021)

Poka_Doodle said:


> Looks like fun. I think we might be a lot alike. I love jumping, but I started with an ex-dressage horse.
> Good luck tomorrow!!! I went back from hybrid a couple weeks ago, and five days a week school has been a challenge, but I actually think it forces me to be productive when I am at home.


Yes I do think we are alike. Yes I had to go back full time because I couldn’t focus at home.


----------



## Baymule (Apr 26, 2021)

I worry for the kids that aren’t getting what they need with this at home school, hybrid school and full time school. I hope you catch up and can get back in the swing of things and do well at your studies.

Jigging, could that also be called prancing? I’ve had and ridden horses that just wanted to GO. A loose rein and they just keep getting faster and faster. A taunt rein, that head is up, chomping at the bit, muscles are spring coiled, legs moving in short, choppy motion, it’s a bumpy ride. LOL LOL I’ve had horses that would lip at the bit shank, bite it and try to run. A cut back shank fixed that. 

Jumping will be fun, even better once you get a saddle. Hope you find one soon.


----------



## SassyLegacy (Apr 26, 2021)

Baymule said:


> I worry for the kids that aren’t getting what they need with this at home school, hybrid school and full time school. I hope you catch up and can get back in the swing of things and do well at your studies.
> 
> Jigging, could that also be called prancing? I’ve had and ridden horses that just wanted to GO. A loose rein and they just keep getting faster and faster. A taunt rein, that head is up, chomping at the bit, muscles are spring coiled, legs moving in short, choppy motion, it’s a bumpy ride. LOL LOL I’ve had horses that would lip at the bit shank, bite it and try to run. A cut back shank fixed that.
> 
> Jumping will be fun, even better once you get a saddle. Hope you find one soon.


Yeah jigging is no fun lol. Yes I’m hoping I can start really jumping by this summer.


----------



## SassyLegacy (May 14, 2021)

About a week ago, my dad took Cactus up to help a guy with his cows. My dad went in the truck with his friend and Cactus went in with the other horses. On the way up there one of the horse kicked Cactus  and left pretty bad cuts on both of her back legs so she just has been resting in her pen and I have been putting water and some medicine on it this week.


----------



## Baymule (May 15, 2021)

Poor Cactus. Try to go something good and your horse gets beat up. Hope she gets better quick.


----------



## Loveshorsesandglee (May 15, 2021)

Beautiful horses!


----------



## SassyLegacy (May 17, 2021)

Baymule said:


> Poor Cactus. Try to go something good and your horse gets beat up. Hope she gets better quick.


Thanks it’s already getting better


----------



## SassyLegacy (May 17, 2021)

Loveshorsesandglee said:


> Beautiful horses!


Thanks you!


----------



## SassyLegacy (May 17, 2021)

I took Ringo to my grandma’s house and this is him just nibbling on some hay.


----------

